# The difference between "percentage of body fat" and "body mass index"?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:Is there a difference between “percentage of body fat” and “body mass index”, and if so, what is it? How do the two correlate? Answer:There is a huge difference between body fat and body mass index (BMI). Body fat is a much better indicator of your health, fitness level, disease risk and ideal body weight [...]

*Read More...*


----------

